# Punk Rock!



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I've always loved the genre especially early hardcore like Black Flag. But I'll really listen to anything really. So who else here likes punk and if so what bands?


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Chuck some Crass on (and have a lyric sheet handy)!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The Exploited, Dwarves, Dropkick Murphys, Gang Green, Rancid, Bad Religion, The Anti-heros, Offspring, Dead Kennedys. The list goes on and on


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Gallows, Refused, Dropkick Murphys, a few others.


----------



## SurfinDead (Jan 29, 2013)

Always nice to find other punk fans.....

Of course the big ones (Ramones, Sex Pistols), but I also really love The Adicts, Misfits, Iggy Pop and The Stooges, New York Dolls, Television...really most of the bands in that beginning NYC scene. Dead Boys as well, though I think if I remember correctly they came out of Cleveland or some ****.


----------



## SurfinDead (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh! And the Dead Kennedys, of course.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The "main" punk bands like Dead Kennedys, Exploited, some Clash and Ramones. Then it's some street punk bands like the Casualties, Cheap Sex, Oxymoron. Some hardcore bands like Minor Threat, Limp Wrist, Los Crudos, Youth of Today. Some ska-punk/ska-core bands like La Plebe, Sekta Core, Psicosis (mostly Spanish ones). Then some lighter ones like The Offspring and the Vandals.


----------



## sudo nym (Jan 17, 2013)

Black Flag, Leftover Crack, Stooges, Misfits, S.O.D., Sick of it All, Ween (if they count) and of course, gg allin


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

favorite band right here:





as for other punk
Discharge
Broken Bones
4skins
The Adicts
The Partisans
the Discocks
Conflict
these are just some of the less "extreme" punk I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Does this count as Punk?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mersault said:


> Does this count as Punk?


Abso-freaking-lutely!

Bad Religion really got me into the punk genre...Stranger Than Fiction was the first punk cassette I owned waaay back in the day and it got me hooked. There are very few punk bands I don't like. Really, don't even know where to begin naming ALL my favorite bands but The Pogues are probably my favorite. Dropkick Murphys are probably 2nd. I guess I like the 'Irish' punk...Flogging Molly included. Social Distortion, Modern Lovers, Buzzcocks, Circle Jerks, The Clash, The Damned, Misfits, all those 80's punk bands. Me First and the Gimme Gimmes are fun to listen to and sing along to on long car trips. As are Less Than Jake, NOFX, and Bouncing Souls.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cro-Mags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The Ex are the only true punk band in existence:






Edit: Oh the song above is from 1981, but the photos are more recent. Bad video, bad. Check out everything they did with singer GW Sok for 30 years (until 2009).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Here's the Ex live in 2004:


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Or in the United States, Fugazi:






Nevermind what's been selling, it's what you're buying.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Have to be one favorite bands out of the genre.


----------



## Junkhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Agnostic front, misfits, D.R.I, Exploited, Green river (grunge-ish), Suicidal tendencies, Black flag, amebix to list a few of my favourites


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

sudo nym said:


> Black Flag, Leftover Crack, Stooges, Misfits, S.O.D., Sick of it All, Ween (if they count) and of course, gg allin


 GG's grave is about 20-30 minutes away from where I live. Ummm, I have a "Wipers" tat. Pretty old school.


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

TSOL, Fear, DOA, Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Subhumans (Canada),The Middle Class, Youth Brigade, Dead kennedys, Bad Brains, The misfits (with Glenn), SNFU, Forgotten Rebels, The Viletones, ramones, GBH, Chaos uk, Crass, Sex Pistols, the clash, Discharge, The Damned, early Napalm Death, Extreme Noise Terror, Terrorizer, Repulsion, Heresy, Unseen Terror, Amebix, GISM, etc etc. Theirs tons


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a big fan of the punk, and by extension, lots of those niche offshoot genres. The Stooges, The Ramones, The Clash, Sex Pistols, Buzzcocks, The Adverts, Nipple Erectors, The Vibrators, The Dicks, Didjits, Dead Kennedys, the Gun Club, lots of later bands like Husker Du, the Replacements, the Offspring, The Minutemen, Big Black, The Saints, Celibate Rifles, Bad Brains, Naked Raygun, are a few of my favourites. I could go on and post all the videos but I might just crash the server.

Anyways here's one.


----------



## mistreated13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Negative approach is my all time favorite early hardcore/punk band. Also love verbal abuse, minor threat, naked raygun, void, discharge, black flag, antiseen, bully boys etc.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I like a lot of the 70's/early 80's punk rock, bands like The Damned, The Jam, The Clash, Stranglers, The Buzzcocks, The Undertones, Magazine...those types of bands

I've seen The Damned live a few times in recent years, really love them!





First song of theres I heard while watch The Young Ones


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like these.











edit:

short and sweet. 





i really don't listen to much punk, but yeah. i like these tracks.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I also saw Ed Tudor-Pole once, he was supporting The Damned and I walked in as he was starting to play Who Killed Bambi! 











Ed Tudor-Pole also presented The Crystal Maze for any Brits who remembers that show.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the usual suspects - Black Flag, Bad Religion, Dead Kennedys, Dead Boys, Fugazi, Ramones, Sex Pistols, etc. Not really got into The Clash, though.


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

alright people. good stuff being posted here.

does anyone listen to DIRT?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

These guys are pop\punk:






Beatles cover:


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

The Boys are another band I'm quite fond of. They should have got a lot more recognition. Love their songs First Time and Box Number.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, The Buzzcocks. Forgot about them, they're great.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve French said:


> The Boys are another band I'm quite fond of. They should have got a lot more recognition. Love their songs First Time and Box Number.


Yep, First Time is a good one.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Misfit subculture ftw.


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

I haven't tried many bands, but I like the culture


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Iggy Pop & The Stooges >>>>>>>>>>>>> Your life


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm just listening to some old stuff I haven't heard since I was 14.





These guys were never really well known but this a fun song.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)

rilakkuma said:


> Iggy Pop & The Stooges >>>>>>>>>>>>> Your life


Detroit produced some of the best "proto-punk" bands, most prominently MC5, Destroy All Monsters, and The Stooges. Another great one was a band called Death:


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

WhisperingPines05 said:


> Detroit produced some of the best "proto-punk" bands, most prominently MC5, Destroy All Monsters, and The Stooges. Another great one, however, was a band called Death:


I watched a really great documentary on them.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

nofx was my favorite band in high school

unfortunately for a time i thought i was too serious for songs like "clams have feelings too"

but nah i'm actually not

this still rules:


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I really love oi punk, IMO true punk only really lasted from the late 70s to mid 80s, although i love this song at the moment:






Its a shame that oi punk gets a rep as being neo nazi due to the skinhead thing, the reality is that there were only a couple of oi punk bands that spread the neo nazi message giving the whole sub genre a bad name. ****ing nazi scum.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Can deathrock be punk rock? :3


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Flipper!


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

+Siousxie & the Banshees
+X-Ray Specs fronted by the lovely Polly Styrene
+The Clash
+Buzzcocks
+Ten Pole Tudor especialy Swords of a Thousand Men
+Jilted John and song of the same name
+Tom Robinson especially Power to the People which was rather racist and like the tv series Love Thy Neighbour will never be aired again in this mad pc world
+The Sex Pistols (of course!!)
+New York Dolls
+The Ramones

the list is endless so those are a very few

Punk is NOT dead even if Sid Viscious is


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

rilakkuma said:


> Iggy Pop & The Stooges >>>>>>>>>>>>> Your life


Yes! Iggy Pop and the Stooges are my favorite rock (let alone, "punk") band of all-time.

I've only been a fan for about a decade, but I love punk and the whole "philosophies"/cultures behind it.

Some of my favorite bands are Black Flag, the Sex Pistols, the Misfits, the Clash, Murphy's Law, Agnostic Front, Sheer Terror, etc.

I'd say that some of Velvet Underground's material is punk too but meh.

No disrespect, but I generally don't like "pop-punk" music though. Like Green Day or Avril Lavigne. But I generally don't like pop music regardless of any blend of genres.


----------



## FreshPrince (Feb 14, 2008)

WhisperingPines05 said:


> Detroit produced some of the best "proto-punk" bands, most prominently MC5, Destroy All Monsters, and The Stooges. Another great one was a band called Death:


I've still yet to listen to some MC5. Shame on me.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Bad Religion
Pennywise
NoFX


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

The Damned





Magazine





The Buzzcocks





The Jam





The Clash





The Stranglers





The Skids





Sham 69





The Adverts





X-ray Spex





Stiff Little Fingers





Tenpole Tudor





The Rezillos





Siouxsie and the Banshees





Sex Pistols featuring Ed Tudor-Pole (pretty awful but entertaining lol)


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

WhisperingPines05 said:


> Detroit produced some of the best "proto-punk" bands, most prominently MC5, Destroy All Monsters, and The Stooges. Another great one was a band called Death:


Death and MC5 are dope. I really like Suicide (Martin Rev and Alan Vega).


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

R.I.P. Tommy Ramone


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

My favourite punk song of all time :






I think most Punk bands suck wet balls .. but I like the ideology behind Punk , which you can apply to pretty much any form of art you want .


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I wanna take a moment for synth punk


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

I definitely like Fugazi. I've only listened to a little but I like the Black Flag that I've heard, and like Henry Rollins as a person


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I wanna take a moment for synth punk


Thanks for linking Screamers.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Underrated thread!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I've probably already posted in this necro-thread, and probably the same songs. But...oh, well.











What is it, Bob?
It's new.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Each album, except Uno, Dos, Tre.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)

love seeing the Screamers represented on here>>>>

here's a couple things from th' late 70's and maybe into th' early 80s, kind of more no-wave 'n' post-punk or whatever>>>>>











i'll post some more at another time, yuhhhhhh>>>>>


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Some of my favourite, more 'classic' punk bands other than Sex Pistols and the Clash:





































Billy Idol = immensely attractive.

Other than those I'd probably include:










As well as Björk solo, just not as much.










And some others, I don't wanna flood this thread too much with my big a55 pictures.


----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)

these fellers were booked with the early punk bands, due to the shared non-commercial vibes... but were maybe still too non-commercial fr th' punx>>>






________________________________________

kinda duh post-punk vibes>>>>>>






____________________________________________________

rad art-punk dance no-wave jammers>>>>>>>


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

punk rock baby yeah!!!


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert Quine is the man.


----------



## Vicious777 (Dec 13, 2015)

**** YEAH! PUNK ROCK!

Nice to see some fellow punks on here. I've seen some pretty cool music from you guys


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Green Day 
The Offspring
Blink 182
Paramore
Beastie Boys 
Avril Lavigne 
Dirty Panties
Bowling For Soup
The Nearly Deads
Fallout Boy
Pennywise
Alkaline Trio
Save Ferris 
Hey Monday 
Hagfish
Candy Hearts
The Seriouslys
Foxboro Hot Tubs


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

ahh hello so many Dropkick Murphys fans here, I never dreamed such a place existed. 

when's the next Offspring album? Coming For You was so good but it's been ages


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Does Fall Out Boy count? I like them, I like them a lot! And not in a "They're popular so I will like them" way. I legitimately think they make good music.


----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)

kesker said:


>


classic/rad>>>>>>>


----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## cheapseats27 (Mar 7, 2016)

Screeching Weasel, Riverdales, Queers, Ramones, NOFX, Hextalls, etc...


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been giving some of this stuff a chance again, I guess I'm a bit prejudiced against bands like Black Flag because I first got into this stuff in 8th grade, as dumb as that may sound >_>


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/knittingfactoryrecords%2Fshilpa-ray-her-happy-hookers


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Kira Roessler and Mike Watt (of Black Flag and the Minutemen) have been playing in this bass duo "Dos" for years now, it may not be particularly 'heavy' but it's still the most punk rock thing I've heard.


----------



## xLostInStereo (Jun 28, 2016)

i'm more of a pop punk kinda girl. All Time Low for life


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlLlRstcw4AJFF2vsCGbH7jArtHDsLZXE


----------



## mysteryplane (Sep 8, 2015)

Folded Edge said:


> R.I.P. Tommy Ramone


YES! They're my favorite band. I mostly listen to classic punk like the Ramones, the Cramps, Johnny Thunders, X, the Misfits, the Damned, and Crime.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

^ I greatly enjoy that one. Like to jam it on the guitar. The one part has the same chord progression as Another Girl, Another Planet, among many others. I find that interesting how so many great songs are built around similar ideas yet manage to sound fairly different and equally awesome.

Uh, anyways, how about this one. The obscure Canadian punk band The BCASA. I like the really cheesy, over-the-top video more than the song I must admit, but the song is pretty damn good too.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

/thread


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Shy Anxious Dreamer (Jul 15, 2017)

The ones I know are the Ramones, Sex Pistols, the Clash, Bad Brains, Black Flag, the Buzzcocks, the Casualties, the Exploited, the Damned, Rancid, Bad Religion, Agent Orange, Descendents, Dead Kennedys, 7 Seconds, the Vandals, Fugazi, the Adolescents, Unwritten Law (early years) and Propagandhi.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Does Punk Rock still exist in 2017?


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

*husker du*


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

couple of albums I dig.

old





new


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I think a lot of 2nd wave and later ska has the spirit of punk, these especially -











oof! oof!


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

RIP Jay


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Deonidas (Jun 19, 2017)

SI'm a hip hop head, but have a very opened mind and listen to all kinds of different genres of music from different decades.I like The Bouncing Souls, The Ramones, Millencolin, The Offspring.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## mudslides (Mar 3, 2013)

I miss punk gigs =( used to see the exploited at least once a year. man I feel old


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

88 Fingers Louie is my favourite punk band.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## christmascookie (Mar 31, 2018)

Right now, I've been listening to P.S Eliot's Sadie on loop for god know how long now. Check them out, they're a defunct female led punk band (guess you can call them riot grrl? I dunno) from Alabama, the singer went on to do Waxahatchee. 

I seldom listen to anything punk related anymore, once every blue moon I'll dive right back into the genre, I recommend checking out the bands from Dischord records (Minor Threat, Rites of Springs, Dag Nasty, etc).

I've been meaning to listen to a bunch of Riot Grrl bands, though I'm not too keen on which bands to check out. If there's any bands I should check out, let me know.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

new idles! ****in ace!








> DIY magazine described the song as "a blistering two-part rally against toxic masculinity, it's an exhilarating, deeply important return.". The lyrics raise a substantial problem of "being a real man" in the 21 century and the protagonist's ways of tackling "man up" attitude.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

It came out when I was a kid.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ that's one of my favourite Green Day songs.






I like this cover which I heard first too:






and this one also exists:






^ she sounds like she's good at singing but the sound is so bad and they need to turn up her mic or something.

I like how they tried to form a secret band that was blatantly still them too (also on some Tony Hawk game soundtrack, maybe the same one):






and it's another Misfits cover haha






also AFI's horror punk work:











I like mostly pop punk and some emo/hardcore and post-hardcore oh and electropunk but that's mostly just MSI. Alkaline Trio as well.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Beastie Boys - Egg Raid On Mojo






Beastie Boys - Heart Attack Man


























Bikini Kill - This is Not a Test


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Great album overall! The singles Roots Radical and Time Bomb, + the opening track are bomb too!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------

